# Porter Cable 690LR "Ouch"



## russde (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks for the warning…I just picked up a used 690, I'll look into replacing those handles…maybe some nice wooden ones….hmm.


----------



## grantd (May 5, 2014)

How do you like the plunge base for that router. I'm looking to buy a router with both a fixed and plunge base but I've read some complaints about the plunge base on these not being very good. What are your thoughts?


----------



## jacen68 (Feb 10, 2010)

Personally, I hate the plunge base. It has a funky metal tab you have to screw to flip it up to lock. I didn't have the patience for it. I had one bad experience with this. Dropped the motor a few inches while using it. I now have it either in a table or in a D handle.


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

Yeah, the stupid metal tab is terrible, though it's the only bad thing about this router in my experience. I use it more table mounted now.


----------



## captferd (Nov 6, 2011)

It does take some getting use to. Has some pretty accurate adjustments. If your looking for a plunge router go to the store displays and see which one you feel most comfortable using. Check the reviews on line and see what others are saying. There are a lot of good brands out there.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I used to be a PC fan - not any more. Now, I'm a Bosch person. My PC is almost retired, relegated to rare, oddball tasks. Too hard to use compared to the Bosch.


----------



## Hewy (Jan 16, 2011)

I had the same problem with the plastic knob breaking on my PC plunge router base.
The knob broke when I was just setting the cutter depth, it just fell apart in my hand!
Lucky I was not cut like you were. After seeing the same thing happen to you, I think these knobs
are defective and should be replaced.


----------



## captferd (Nov 6, 2011)

Hewy, That's exactly what happened with mine. I agree about replacement.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Thx for the heads up glad it wasn't worse.


----------



## grosa (Aug 27, 2010)

They just don't make them like they used to.


----------



## captferd (Nov 6, 2011)

> They just don t make them like they used to.
> 
> - grosa


They sure dont


----------

